# Elements 15 download



## AndyB (Oct 13, 2006)

Where's the best place to buy/download this app?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

You can download a free one month trial directly from the Adobe.com website

If you decide you like it you can pay through the AppleApp store.

You can sometimes get a better price ordering it on disk through Amazon.


----------

